# needle adjust



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

my bazooka sleep for a while (1 year). because i buy the new cfs. and now my old columbia bazooka can feed the tape corectly. i saw all the video by columbia and i have try many many time to adjust my needle. new needle. the needle drop the paper to early. if i put the needle to long the paper come back.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

When it comes to adjusting the tape feeder on a bazooka, the variables are 
A-newness or sharpness of the needle. 
B - depth of the needle adjustment 
C- flat spring(s)- are they new?
D- cleanliness and lubrication of mechanism
E- Blade jams and obstruction inside the bazooka. You sometimes must pull the blade out and clean the inside of the tape path with a flexible 1" putty knife. Don't break the blade when doing this.

Deal with all these issues properly and my guess is the bazooka will feed tape properly.


----------



## AaronFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> When it comes to adjusting the tape feeder on a bazooka, the variables are
> A-newness or sharpness of the needle.
> B - depth of the needle adjustment
> C- flat spring(s)- are they new?
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

killerjune said:


> my bazooka sleep for a while (1 year). because i buy the new cfs. and now my old columbia bazooka can feed the tape corectly. i saw all the video by columbia and i have try many many time to adjust my needle. new needle. the needle drop the paper to early. if i put the needle to long the paper come back.


flash us a video of ur cfs


----------

